# Look 595 integrated seat-tube/seatpost system



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

is making a squeaky sound on very hard seated climbs . It's an 08 595 with the E-Post mount using the red vibration-damping elastomers. The post is torqued to 5Nm and the Ti railed saddle is torqued to 22Nm (Look factory Max settings). I've pulled the post out and cleaned the elastomer with a clean rag and reinstalled it twice now but it still makes a squeaky sound (not a creak sound). 
Has anyone else had this problem? I thought about waxing the inside of the seat tube and in-between the seat post spacers cuz it sounds like a carbon on carbon or carbon on plastic squeak.:idea:


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an 07 595. i first started having problems with the E-post last winter. I was messing with my seat one day and noticed that the E-post was loose. I soon discovered that no amount of tightening would do. I could simply pull it out no matter how much I tightened it. My LBS said that this was not uncommon and it was due to cold weather. I didn't stress too much because even though it was loose I knew it could not come out while I was riding.

Soon after the weather turned warm I started noticing the sqeaking. I constantly reclean it and also add carbon paste, but the sqeak always comes back. It can get very annoying. LBS say a new one is around $300. So I'm putting up with the sqeak. 

Other than this, I love my 595!


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Make sure you don't have any cracks around the extended seatmast, the 2008 595 had the seatmast re-enforced for 2008 because of a few failures in earlier versions.

I did clean and wax the elastomers, spacers and the inside of the seatmast, test ride last night was dead silent. The torque is 5 Newton but I can never get it that tight.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

The E-post has been dead silence since the wax application.


----------

